# Stockage dossiers Documents et Bureau iCloud



## abcdeline (6 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour,
Je souhaite synchroniser les dossiers Bureau et Documents de mon MacBookPro sur iCloud.
Après avoir lancé la manip, cela me mets mes dossiers locaux dans les dossiers d'iCloud drive.
Or, en faisant le transfert, cela me fait diminuer mon espace disque local.

Je ne comprends pas ce qui se passe...
Je veux juste que mes dossiers locaux soient synchronisés avec le cloud, comment ce fait-il que cela m'enlève de l'espace disque local ?

J'ai arrêté le processus, pour éviter de ne plus avoir d'espace disque. Je précise que sur mes dossiers d'iCloud à la base il n'y a pas grand chose.


----------



## AladdinVonSane (29 Octobre 2021)

Pareil ici, mon espace disque a fondu ! 

Je prends donc toute réponse !

Juste une question @abcdline, quand tu dis que tu as arrêté le processus, tu as décoché "iCloud drive" dans tes réglages ? J'ai peur de perdre des fichiers si je fais ça...


----------



## Charleon (16 Mars 2022)

Je suis étonné de votre problème… Heureusement que je ne vous avais pas lu car je n'aurais pas osé faire la manipulation.

J'ai très récemment décidé d'augmenter ma capacité iCloud pour pouvoir y synchroniser mon bureau et mes documents. Il s'agissait de 250 Go et l'opération est encore en cours, terminée au trois quarts. C'est très long car j'ai juste un ADSL mais pour le moment tout se déroule tout à fait normalement et je n'ai remarqué aucune diminution dans mon stockage local.


----------



## pascalgv (19 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, mes documents et bureau sont sur iCloud Drive , ... Mais je voudrais que ceux-ci reste AUSSI sur mon Mac en local afin de faire des sauvegardes avec Time Machine ??? Merci d'avance


----------

